# Help me figure out what kind of fish this is



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

a little back story...I was setting up a 10gallon for shrimp and back in October 2012. I set up the tank and put some substrate plants and wood in it in the beginning of the month or maybe even in September not exactly sure. Anyhow I found some Tateurndina ocellicauda that I had wanted around 10/15 and figured I would put them in the ten for a while and then move them to my larger tank. They were trying to mate however no fry ever appeared...I assumed they were eating the eggs themselves. So I finally got around to ordering some shrimp and put them in my tank on 10/31 and moved my Tateurndina ocellicauda to the 55gal. A few days later some fry appeared in my 10gal and I assumed they must have been some eggs from the Tateurndina ocellicauda that had hatched after I pulled them out....now the fish look nothing like Tateurndina ocellicauda and am wondering what you all think they may be. I think they are some kind of rainbow fish because they look a lot like my turquoise rainbow's


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just looked the picture over before reading what you wrote and came to the same conclusion you have , looks like a rainbow , I just asked my wife she said same thing , I have no clue where the eggs may have come from but that's cool... Possibly on a plant you moved around ??? Who knows .. congrats on them !!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's the most exrensive list of rainbows I could find.Good luck!
Melanotaeniidae and Pseudomugilidae
Hit the name on right side and see pics(there are a lot!)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to resize pics to make them smaller. Makes it to where people have to scroll left and right to see the entire pic.


----------



## Hawk1018 (Apr 12, 2012)

You know that is probably what happened. I bet I put them in there on some plants I moved from my 55gal. In that case they are some more turquoise rainbows...hopefully they will start to color up soon.


----------

